# Sata DVDRW problems



## Japka (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm using a couple of HP Proliant ML110 G5 servers runing both 6.4 & 7.x branch of freebsd.

They all use sata dvdrw units, with which i am having troubles. I can't mount my dvdrw drive or burn a cd.

I am using cdrtools for writing backups to dvdrw drive, i also use device atapicam in my custom kernel. 

I am getting a number of errors during boot:


```
kernel: acd0: FAILURE - MODE_SENSE_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST
```

I have tried adding hw.ata.atapi_dma="0" to my  /etc/loader.conf but i still cant use my drive.

I see a lot of people are having same problems, but i still haven't found any solution for my problem.

Many thanks.


----------



## Lowell (Oct 2, 2009)

The message you're quoting doesn't necessarily indicate an insuperable problem.  Is the device detected at boot?  Are there any cd devices?


----------



## bluetick (Oct 2, 2009)

What is the return from "pciconf -lv | more"????
The chipset for the sata will be in the list. Do some research about the chipset. If the optical drive is connected to an add-on card, switch it to the onboard controller.

In searching for a sata controller / raid card, I found that many will not function with an optical drive.


----------



## Japka (Oct 5, 2009)

The device is detected at boot:

```
acd0: DVDR <HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH40L/LA00> at ata4-master SATA150
acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 sks=0x40 0x00 0x01
acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 sks=0x40 0x00 0x01
cd0 at ata4 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH40L LA00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 3.300MB/s transfers
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
```
"pciconf -lv | more" ouput

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:        class=0x060000 card=0x31f3103c chip=0x29f08086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '(Bearlake) Processor to I/O Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:1:0: class=0x060400 card=0x29828086 chip=0x29f18086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '(Bearlake) PCIe Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib6@pci0:30:0:        class=0x060401 card=0x31f4103c chip=0x244e8086 rev=0x92 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/4/5/5/6/7/8/9,63xxESB) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:31:0:        class=0x060100 card=0x31f4103c chip=0x29168086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller'
```


----------

